
Flutter (YC W12) acquired by Google - DesaiAshu
https://flutterapp.com/
======
wehadfun
I guess they weren't joking

[https://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html](https://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html)

~~~
piyush_soni
Wow! :) ... I remember this April fool joke. Cool how it comes true now :)

~~~
dchichkov
Haha :)... There was also a reply from the company. On the same day too:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq1FM84uAck](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq1FM84uAck)

Looking forward to controlling my living room with gestures :)

------
PStamatiou
Wow congrats to the team! I met them when they were interviewing at YC. They
were waiting around to pitch pg and gave me a demo.. I was speechless at the
time and I quickly began thinking of all use cases this technology could work
with.

------
ultimatedelman
congrats to them, never heard of them before. went to their website (after
reading the note) and tried to find _any_ documentation on how to use the app.
found none other than you can "now use previous and forward". became
immediately disinterested.

------
kyro
Congrats to the team. This makes me think that Google may be trying to
incorporate gesture data manipulation into Glass. They should snap up Thalmic
Labs too.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Please not until we can get our hands on myo device and some access to the
driver :-)

------
turing
I remember thinking back when they first launched that a Google acquisition
could be good for both parties. Congrats to the team, can't wait to see how
your technology gets developed and deployed!

------
abbasmehdi
Congrats Mehul and Navneet! Very happy to see such a positive outcome. Can't
wait to see what you do with Google's firepower behind you.

------
Pxtl
Obvious usage: Google is lagging behind their competition in the TV space.
Apple's iTV, Ouya is taking Android into set-top space with their own
ecosystem, Sony is bringing out the VitaStation... and then Microsoft and
Valve have their higher-end devices that threaten to become general-purpose
living-room computing/media machines beyond the hardcore gaming crowd.

The non-hardcore-gamer set-top space is getting crowded and Google TV flopped.

TV is the natural space for gestures, where a mouse and keyboard aren't
practical. Microsoft knows this, Sony knows this - that's why Sony planned the
camera as a standard feature for PS4 and only gutted it after cost concerns
overwhelmed them.

~~~
bpicolo
And yet I love my Chromecast so much. An amazing first step.

------
ateevchopra
I have always love Flutter. Yes it made me feel like a superhero !. i always
showed my non techie friends Flutter how can i change a song just by waving. I
was hoping to see more updates and features from you. Anyways. All the best

------
pajju
Its great to see a good product acquired by google, a perfect fit. Goes to
Right hands.

And I hope, Google brings them to the common man sooner in very elegant ways.
2013 is the age of new Interfaces.

But, I always have this problem with Google - I don't like to see Google as an
Engineering first company. They engineer so much, sometimes never reaching
common man.

They must first focus from elegance, we call them Top to Down. I've made this
mistake a zillion times tyring to engineer too much and forget on usablity and
serving purpose.

------
priley
Awesome! Looking forward to jedi controls in my Gmail. Great job guys.

------
twodayslate
I like how they still let you go to their website and use their product. Most
companies that are acquired don't let you do that for some reason.

~~~
nly
There's a link at the bottom to access the original homepage and then download
the software.

------
kunle
Congrats guys. Great outcome for a solid team.

------
oakenshield
Congrats Navneet, Mehul, & team!

------
yashodhan
What a beautiful website

------
sandeshkumar
Just downloaded it in my PC.. wow.. awesome app!.. real magic!

------
zvanness
Congrats guys!

------
vollmarj
Congrats!

